# Zebra Pleco 'hypancistrus zebra' Very rare catfish!



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 26, 2010)

These are an amazing little catfish and rare in captivity in Australia. Currently they are under threat in the Rio Xingu from extinction! :|

What would you pay for an adult pair of these catfish?:shock:

(this is the photo of the male we have at the shop)


----------



## kupper (Oct 26, 2010)

hmmm look away ....... must look away


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Any time I am wading through a river or dam or creek or something when hiking, I get bitten by a catfish.... I'm not joking, I've been bitten about half a dozen times, only to look down and see a flash of cheeky whiskers zipping off into the not-so-deep. One time I even came up bleeding just because he got such a good lip-grip on my ankle and sucked the blood out of me or something. 

Catfish are not my friend. But, I've never been bitten by one quite that pretty  

How much do an adult pair go for?


----------



## kupper (Oct 26, 2010)

seeing as the juvies are going for 2000k each atm I would say that an adult pair would fairly go for 8k but who knows fish pricing is too damn unpredictable 

I have kept these guys before and you never see the damn things but a good investment if you know your stuff and are able to breed them


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 26, 2010)

wow :shock:

Need to get bitten by one of them next time!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

had some in my old shop i use to work at but so over fish. keeping to herps now much easier then fish breeding


----------



## -Peter (Oct 26, 2010)

I paid over $300 for a pair in 1981.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah thats about right sold them for like $165 or $195 each last year


----------



## sandswimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah thats about right sold them for like $165 or $195 each last year



haha no, you didn't. They might have been a similar species, maybe L333, L270 or L168, but they definitely weren't zebs


----------



## kupper (Oct 26, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah thats about right sold them for like $165 or $195 each last year


 
Bring in the APS price crashers LOL

you would have sold 333's for that price


----------



## Echiopsis (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a few going for $800 each when i was still keeping fish, prices jump around a hell of a lot depending on whos doing the smuggling. Nice little fish, pity they hide 90% of the time.


----------



## hornet (Oct 26, 2010)

i've seen them online going for $700+ each


----------



## fishunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Year around the $800-$900 mark per fish, i would love to get a pair one day their like the gtp of plecos lol


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 26, 2010)

13 years ago I sold Zebras for $149 each in NZ..... The good old days!!

I am guessing Adult males would be worth half the price of females now... if you could even find an adult female for sale?


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 26, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah thats about right sold them for like $165 or $195 each last year


 
If you did infact sell Zebras for that little , it would be like someone selling albino GTPs for $100!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 26, 2010)

i love these catfish, i soooo want one :shock:


----------



## dottyback (Oct 26, 2010)

The Holy Grail of freshwater fishes! well..up there with freshwater Leoplodi Stingrays!


----------



## jasethenut (Oct 26, 2010)

$800 EA 4-4.5 CM
For Sale Zebra Fry (4.0-4.5cm) - plecoplanet Forums


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 26, 2010)

$800 isn't a bad price nowadays... good thing I am over keeping plecos


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 27, 2010)

One or two of them would look so nice in your tank if you got to see them that is.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok this is ridiculous, i literally cant stop looking at this pic :lol:


----------



## siouxie (Nov 1, 2010)

jasethenut said:


> $800 EA 4-4.5 CM
> For Sale Zebra Fry (4.0-4.5cm) - plecoplanet Forums


 

remember petlink, albino retics and burmese, poison arrow frogs etc from a bloke called 'sooty'. same guy. registered informant with customs also, but you take that risk talking to him.


----------

